# Tanners this weekend



## Cat~n~Crappie (Apr 15, 2004)

Just wndering if anyone has been down by Tanners since this past weekend and what the conditions look like right now...

I seen the post where there was Ice in the creek at the end of last week, just wondering if there was still ice on the creek and if so how thick it might be. I was planning on heading down that way on Friday since the weather looks as though its going to be in the upper 30's lower 40's and sunny.

Any information would be appreciated....

Cat~n~Crappie


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

Fished out of Tanner's last Sunday. The creek had some ice out to the second bridge, but it was not a problem. (I'm a duckhunter and break ice all the time, that's why I drive a alum. boat) It should be opened up pretty good by this weekend. Water was 34.9 in the creek. Picked up some fresh shad at the mouth on the right side. Small but useable. Marked lots of fish, but only boated one. Lots of current and tons of drift. I was casting up stream to get the bait down where I wanted it. Good luck!

Sliprig


----------



## Cat~n~Crappie (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks for the update Slip...

We made it to Tanners early this morning, around 4ish this morning. Ice on Tanners creek from the boat ramp almost all the way out to the mouth of the creek. Not very thick, maybe a quarter of an inch..so we busted right through it. 

Boated our first Cat of the year within the first 10 minutes of getting the poles in the water at the first location. 7.1 lb Channel No more bites over the next couple of hours at various locations. Boated our second and final cat between 6:30 and 7:00am. It was a 5 lb channel. Fished for a few more hours with only a few hits here and there but no more takers. 

Lot of debris floating down the river. Good to be out even if it was below freezing temps while we were on the river. Seen 3 other guys putting in as we were leaving, looked like they might have been heading out to do some duck hunting.

Cat~n~Crappie


----------



## Fishyguy (Apr 10, 2004)

did you find bait easy jason? I might go tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## DavidWS10 (Apr 5, 2004)

Lee, I drove down to Tanners Creek this afternoon. The ramp is in decent shape - not too much mud on it, and not a whole lot of debris. There were three rigs parked in the parking lot and a fourth left as I was pulling in. I didn't have my boat (I was out shopping with the wife), so all I was doing was stopping by to see what condition the ramp and the creek was in. The creek was clear of ice at the ramp, and looked to be clear all the way out to the river. I think that because the sun was so bright today, I saw some shad busting the surface right by the ramp. I'm thinking that over by the lay-down across the creek from the ramp, up by the bridges, and along the rip-rap on the left side of the creek (as you are going out) ought to be holding at least enough shad to do some fishing with.


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

I went out of Tanners this afternoon. I had some frozen bait with me so I didn't try too hard to net any shad. I did get some small one's and an 8 lb carp in the discharge below the mouth of the creek. 

I fished for about 3 hours marking a bunch of fish and boating 5 blues. The fish weighed 4, 7, 7, 13, and 27 lbs. The biggest ate a skipjack head about 50' deep. The 4 and one of the 7's ate skipjack chunks in the same spot. The other 7 and the 13 (this one on fresh shad) came from about 35 feet of water.

I didn't try to catch any fresh skipjacks because the power plant is not putting out any hot water. They must be on shutdown because there wasn't any smoke either.


----------



## Cat~n~Crappie (Apr 15, 2004)

Sorry for the late reply Lee... Just got in for the night...

We didn't try for any fresh shad due to the crrek being covered with ice most the way out of Tanners. We had Frozen shad and Skips with us. Tried both, but caught both channels on Shad.

Wish I could have waited until today to make it out on the River....it sure was a nice day out... Good Luck if you make it out tomorrow, the weather looks to be awesome... upper 50's and partly cloudy....

Cat~n~Crappie


----------



## Fishyguy (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks for the info guys. Hopefully we can find some fish.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Good job on the fish KEN G and & C N C,it is nice to cath fish this time of year.


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

I got back out on the river Sunday afternoon. There were no shad to be found in the open areas of the creek. With the ice continuing to melt it will open up more of the creek above the ramp hopefully uncovering some bait. I did manage to net a couple of dozen small ones below the mouth of the creek but the fish weren't biting on them anyway.

They were still biting on frozen skipjack. I boated 5 blues and a small flathead. The blues weighed 4,7,9,17, and 18 lbs. The little flathead weighed about 2 1/2 lbs and somehow managed to hook himself in the belly with an 8/0 circle hook.


----------



## Cat~n~Crappie (Apr 15, 2004)

Great weekend on the Ohio Ken G!!!

Glad to see you all were able to get into some Blues, thats what we were hoping for, guess we weren't holding our mouths right :-<

I hope to be back out in a couple of weeks... 

Cat~n~Crappie


----------

